

Show HN: A Unified Embed API - samsnelling
http://embedkit.com/features

======
bhouston
Very neat!

Can you support Clara.io's interactive 3D embeds via the Open Graph 3D Model
extension:
[http://exocortex.com/blog/opengraph_3dmodel_extension](http://exocortex.com/blog/opengraph_3dmodel_extension)
Shouldn't be very hard.

~~~
samsnelling
Yep, I will add their endpoint :)

------
podman
Is this just a API front end for oEmebd?

~~~
samsnelling
There is both an universal oEmbed API and we also have Extraction API. The
extraction API is super useful when you need to know more about what the
page's meta information is.

------
elros
Seems nice! How does it compare to Embedly?

~~~
samsnelling
We're a direct competitor to Embed.ly. In my _unofficial_ testing, we perform
better at the embed level, but still have some work to do on the extract
level. Our plans are priced 50-75% less (even more for enterprise plans).

